# Clamd - Ich mag nicht jeden Prozessor

## khenske

Seit der Version 0.95.2/9741 von Clamav scheint es wichtig zu sein, welchen Prozessor man in seinem Rechner hat. Denn seit dieser Version gibt es Laufzeitunterschiede zwischen dern Prozessoren von Intel und AMD.

Ich warte mehrere Linuxsysteme als Router zum Internet an verschiedenen Standorten. Die Konfiguration ist bei diesen Rechnern ähnlich. Da sie in Schulen laufen, läuft auf allen System Dansguardian mit dem Clamd-Contendscanner und Squid (Squid Version 3.0.STABLE18 - Dansguardian  2.10.0.3)

Auf den Servern, die eine AMD CPU (Opteron) haben, gibt es keien Probleme. Aber bei den Intelmaschinen verliert clamd nach einer gewissen Zeit (unter 12 Stunden) den Kontakt zu seiner Socket und lässt sich nicht sauber terminieren.

Die use-Flags für die Pakete squid, dansguardian und clamav sind auf allen Maschinen die gleichen, und die CFLAGS unterscheiden sich nur im march flag.

Hier die use flags für die drei Pakete:

Squid: caps epoll logrotate nis pam sasl ssl zero-penalty-hit

Dansguardian: clamav pcre

Clamav: bzip2 iconv 

march: opteron oder i686

CHOST bei allen Systemen - i686-pc-linux-gnu

CXFLAGS bei allen: -O2 -pipe -march=

gcc 3.4.6-r2 USE: gtk hardened nls nptl

glibc 2.9_p20081201-r2 USE: gd hardened nls

Das Portage-Profile ist:

/usr/portage/profiles/hardened/linux/x86/2008.0/server

Wie gesagt, dieses Problem hat nur clamav seit der oben genannten Version!!!

Kann sich da einer einen Reim raus machen?

----------

